# HR23 recent firmware update



## Ronomy (Jan 24, 2012)

Just a heads up! Two nights ago my HR23 received a firmware update and it appeared my HR20 and HR23 stopped communicating with each other via MRV after the update. I resetup network setup and rebooted. Still didn't see each other. Then I decided to turn on my H23 in another room and I could see both DVR's. When I went back to my HR20 after powering up the H23 it now started seeing my HR23. Very strange that I had to turn on my H23 to clear up the problem. I will have to keep an eye on it and see if this has anything to do with the new powersaver option. If one receiver is in off mode it may stop communication between other receivers and DVR's. Hopefully only if you reboot a DVR we may need to turn all receivers on when we reboot one DVR. My setup is nonsupported but I have a full SWM and DECA install with a BB DECA to my router. So all hard wired!. Has been running great until the firmware update. So far since turning on the H23 all is well.

My equipment: HR20, HR23 and H23. SWM/DECA install. Hard wired. 

Ron


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Sometimes it takes several hours for the DVRs and Receivers to "rediscover" each other. Resetting ALL of your DVRs and Receivers can sometimes speed that up.


----------



## Ronomy (Jan 24, 2012)

litzdog911 said:


> Sometimes it takes several hours for the DVRs and Receivers to "rediscover" each other. Resetting ALL of your DVRs and Receivers can sometimes speed that up.


Several hours is kind of pathetic. When I first installed DECA everything popped up imediately.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Did you try resetting all of your boxes yet?


----------



## Ronomy (Jan 24, 2012)

litzdog911 said:


> Did you try resetting all of your boxes yet?


Only the HR23 was updated with the new power saver option when this issue popped up. March 6th I was using the system and all was fine. The new firmware installed at 3AM on the 7th. The H23 I think last week updated and HR20 was updated around the 10th of Feb. All was well after those updates.

Last night I reset the ethernet setup on my HR23 and HR20. Rebooted both and both could connect to the internet and I setup MRV DVR sharing on both. Neither one could see the other...until I turned on the H23 and bingo! The guide lit up on the HR20 and HR23 with recordings on both. I could see the local recordings before i turned on the H23. I know the H23 had not been turned on for several days or at least since before the new HR23 firmware was installed. So that's why I think the power saver off mode on the H23 may have blocked all communications between all the receivers. It was instantanious it all worked after I turned on that final receiver.

So yeah I had rebooted everything but the H23. Didn't have to...all I needed was to turn it on.


----------



## Ronomy (Jan 24, 2012)

Ok the HR23 is stiil broken since the update. I am getting a error of 301 for STB services. The connection service sems to be going up and down. The deca module lights are all lite up and functioning. All green. I might be on a new ethernet address since the reboot but why would that make any difference?


----------



## Ronomy (Jan 24, 2012)

OK I think I had a network address conflict with one of my Squeezeboxes that was is a weird state and needed a reboot. It appears all is well again. Maybe I should manually set up addresses for my receivers on the router so they never change.


----------



## cjaredscott (Dec 21, 2011)

"Ronomy" said:


> Only the HR23 was updated with the new power saver option when this issue popped up. March 6th I was using the system and all was fine. The new firmware installed at 3AM on the 7th. The H23 I think last week updated and HR20 was updated around the 10th of Feb. All was well after those updates.
> 
> Last night I reset the ethernet setup on my HR23 and HR20. Rebooted both and both could connect to the internet and I setup MRV DVR sharing on both. Neither one could see the other...until I turned on the H23 and bingo! The guide lit up on the HR20 and HR23 with recordings on both. I could see the local recordings before i turned on the H23. I know the H23 had not been turned on for several days or at least since before the new HR23 firmware was installed. So that's why I think the power saver off mode on the H23 may have blocked all communications between all the receivers. It was instantanious it all worked after I turned on that final receiver.
> 
> So yeah I had rebooted everything but the H23. Didn't have to...all I needed was to turn it on.


I had DirecTV replace my HR24 after that update because the update broke my HD DVR. Wouldn't get satellite signal, cables were fine, as I tested them and setup was fine (cables, LNBs, SWM, Splitter, DECAs, Etc). Anyway, they gave me a new one, and it works.

I know that you are talking about the HR23, but I decided to say this anyway.


----------



## Ronomy (Jan 24, 2012)

cjaredscott said:


> I had DirecTV replace my HR24 after that update because the update broke my HD DVR. Wouldn't get satellite signal, cables were fine, as I tested them and setup was fine (cables, LNBs, SWM, Splitter, DECAs, Etc). Anyway, they gave me a new one, and it works.
> 
> I know that you are talking about the HR23, but I decided to say this anyway.


Thanks but it was a network address conflict that caused it. My squeezebox when I power up will use the address it used last and my HR23 had already grabbed that address. The HR23 has been working great since I figured that out.

Sorry for the confusion but it is a condition that can happen.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Ronomy said:


> Thanks but it was a network address conflict that caused it. My squeezebox when I power up will use the address it used last and my HR23 had already grabbed that address. The HR23 has been working great since I figured that out.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion but it is a condition that can happen.


It sounds like soemwhere in your configurations, you have assigned a fixed IP to the same address block that is used for DHCP. Change the fixed IPs to a range outside of the DHCP range and you should be good to go.


----------



## Ronomy (Jan 24, 2012)

azarby said:


> It sounds like somewhere in your configurations, you have assigned a fixed IP to the same address block that is used for DHCP. Change the fixed IPs to a range outside of the DHCP range and you should be good to go.


Its really strange...I don't have a fixed IP. The squeezebox does have some settings that are odd like remember last address. I need to look at the setup options for that one squeezebox because my second squeezebox never does this. I had unplugged the squeezebox the night before the update to the HR23 and when the HR23 rebooted it grabbed the address that the squeezebox was using. Then when I plugged the squeezebox back in it used the same address on the first boot. I finally reset the squeezebox again and the conflict went away.

I realized it was the squeezebox when I tried to use it and it wouldn't sync with the server. This has happened before but not very often. As soon as it wouldn't sync I remembered this is probably why the HR23 isn't working right. And I was right.


----------



## cjaredscott (Dec 21, 2011)

"Ronomy" said:


> Thanks but it was a network address conflict that caused it. My squeezebox when I power up will use the address it used last and my HR23 had already grabbed that address. The HR23 has been working great since I figured that out.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion but it is a condition that can happen.


Ok. I was just pointing my former problem out anyway and how I had to get them to come fix it after the software update.

Glad your receiver works!


----------

